# Foot Pain



## MochaBeans (Feb 1, 2013)

I have that problem slightly, but only at the end of a long day. Haven't tried it with my feet on the board, but just moving my legs around on the ground, it seems like reducing the binding angles or stance width might help


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. Do u know any way how I can find the right stance width?


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Changing my footbeds helped. Not over tightening my heel bindings have helped as well.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

This might be a bit of a stretch, but have you centered your straps over your boot properly? If they are not centered it might cause the ratcheting to be unevenly distributed over your boot and create a pinch point.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

I have the same problem, when I lace my boots tightly.

Leave the lower part of your laces very loose. If you have traditional laces, tie the lower part part loosely, put a knot and then tie the upper part tightly. If your boosts have a lacing system, it will hopefully allow for independent adjustment of lower/upper part. I also leave the inner boot pretty loose.

I always loosen my binding straps in the lift.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot Behi. I'll try that this weekend


----------



## caunyd (Jan 19, 2013)

This thread might help you. I had foot soreness/fatigue.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...ing/64025-feet-really-tired-sore-what-am.html


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*Isn't a bit of foot pain just normal...?*

My impression is that foot pain arises mainly from continuously thight inner boots, assuming you have boots that fit and enough feet muscles (I have strong feet from horse xc riding all year but had big issues with feet pain). The icyer the track, and the higher the speed, the tighter I fasten the boot to get immediate response. But the tighter one fastens the boots, the sooner the feet lack blood flow and begin to get numb/cramp. 

The important thing for me was to find a boot where you can adjust the inner AND outer boot easily/constantly to get the (for me) optimal adjustment for each individual run: relaxed for the pow part, concrete for the icy section, etc. I reduced foot pain/cramps to a very endurable level with the new setup (Ride Fame Bindings (very responsive), K2 Contour boot with the phenomenal inner/outer layer double BOA), and very comfortable supporting soles that fit my feet perfectly. 
I now can fasten boot/bindings as hard as possible at the top of a run and after such a "concrete feet" run I can release both outer AND inner layer of the boot and the feet get the chance to relax. That they hurt a bit during the end of such a run, I accept as the toll I have to pay for the response I want to have :dunno:


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot. This helped a lot


----------

